
Ask HN: What is the best to prepare for competitive programming contests? - deyouz
Hello! I&#x27;m interested in learning how to solve problems such as those from Google Code Jam. What is the best way to do that? What books should I read? What websites&#x2F;resources should I use?<p>Thank you!
======
RedGreenCode
This looks like a duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21892189](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21892189).
I answered there.

------
cjbprime
There are plenty of YouTube videos of people solving Code Jam problems while
talking about what they're doing -- I'd probably start with those.

